# Tank Unlevel! HELP!



## Sweet Tee (Nov 24, 2009)

Ok, i'm kinda freaking out because I just filled my 20L gallon tank almost to the top and realized the water line is between 1/4 to 1/8 in. lower in the back than the front. I have the tank on carpet close to a wall, so I'm wondering if it's just the carpet against the wall that's still "fluffy" and hasn't packed down fully. I cannot move the tank off carpet because I live in an apartment with mostly carpet flooring. 

Will the tank/stand eventually settle as the weight remains on it? Do I need to level a 20L gallon??? If so, what/how should I do it? Please help me! I'm really concerned...*J/D*


----------



## archer772 (Nov 8, 2008)

I would just keep an eye on it for a couple days and if it doesnt get any worse I wouldnt worry about it. I dont believe it will cause any problems at all but if you dont like it then by all means shim up the stand.


----------



## mdmorash (Jul 4, 2009)

My 50 gal did the same thing in my apartment, although it was about an inch. It took a couple of weeks but it eventually settled in.


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

It should be okay at those dimensions. One thing you can do (but would require you to drain most of the water) is to place a piece of styrofoam under the tank.


----------



## IMIGHT (Jun 30, 2009)

Just to be safe you should drain some water and level it up.* Any* unlevel tank can crack causing you more problems than if you just leveled it up in the first place. It doesnt take much effort with a 29l and will give you peace of mind knowing its level.


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

drain it and level it, even on concrete floors my tanks were unlevel, just ask your mate for help, leveling properly requires 2 people.

dont feel so bad, I found out my floors were unlevel when I set up my 52g fully.


----------



## flyin-lowe (Oct 3, 2009)

I agree that a tank needs to be level for structural reasons but if you are only off 1/8 of an inch I would not be real concerned about that. Once the water is at the correct level (assuming you have some type of trim around your tank) it won't be noticeable. I would guess a lot of people who level there tanks before they fill them are still of 1/8 of an inch. IMO it's not enough to worry about. If you are still concerned it would not be hard at all to drain some water and slide a thin strip of wood. (maybe a paint stir stick or something) under the stand to get it perfect.


----------



## Sweet Tee (Nov 24, 2009)

Thanks for everyone's advice! Out of fear last night I drained most of the water! All I have in there are rocks and gravel, so I'll go ahead and level it. First I need to check to make sure it's the stand and not the tank


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

Well..if it is right up against the wall...the stand could be sitting on the tack strip that they use to secure the carpet to. Always better to be safe then sorry.


----------



## Sweet Tee (Nov 24, 2009)

James, it's about 5-6inches away from the wall. I'm not sure if that means anything or not.  I tend to be worrisome, so I'm going to level it out. It seems like just adding a thin piece of wood on both sides in the front will do the trick. Again, thanks for everyone's help.

I can't imagine finding the tank was unlevel when I had all my fish in it! I would have really been a mess! haha


----------



## Sweet Tee (Nov 24, 2009)

IT'S LEVEL!!! Amazing what little strips of wood can do 

Thanks for all the advice everyone!


----------



## darkroomdweller6 (May 8, 2008)

Glad to hear it. I'm a bit of a worrier as well when it comes to leveling. I live in an older house with floors that creak and move a bit when lots of people are around, so I actually take my tanks just past level to the wall side. That way, if anything awful ever happens the tank goes into the wall and not a person.


----------



## Sweet Tee (Nov 24, 2009)

i hear ya darkroomdweller! I couldn't stand knowing my tank was unlevel. Especially being in an apartment upstairs, I couldn't see potentially having 20 gallons of water topple down!


----------

